# Registry: What We've Been Told...



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

What We've Been Told & What We Can Do 


We were told that a Conservation Lottery would fund the Free Saltwater Registry. We then reported that Hazel Gluck, former Executive Director of the New Jersey State Lottery said it wasn't practical. 

We were told a Conservation License plate would fund the Free Saltwater Registry. We then reported our research found that it wouldn't even contribute $50,000 towards the $600,000 cost to fund the free registry.

We were told that federal Wallop-Breaux funds would pay for the registry. We then provided a letter from the person in charge of the federal program stating these funds can not be used for a free saltwater registry.

We were told that the Free Saltwater Registry bill was worked on for many years. We then reported that a fundamental aspect of the bill was overlooked -- it was mistakenly written as a regulation, possibly subjecting the registry unnecessarily to a lengthy delay while exposing people to a $15.00 federal fee. 

We were told that using $600,000 from the existing Bureau Marine Fisheries budget would have minimal impact on its operations. We then reported the Bureau's actual budget and detailed how the Free Saltwater Registry might need to be paid for by cannibalizing fishery programs that are already critically underfunded

We were told that the Department of Environmental Protection has a swollen budget and can fund the Free Saltwater Registry, but it is reported regularly that the state faces a $10.7 billion budget deficit.

If there is a viable funding source readily available to fund the Free Saltwater Registry there was time to include it in the bill. Even our legislators, including sponsors of the bill, have said that they don't have a source for funding the free registry. 

We can't say what the newest claim for funding might be, but the 23 council members of the NJOA CF aren't comfortable with relying on wishes and optimism. We'd prefer to determine the future of our fishing experiences for ourselves. The NJOA CF and its members are volunteers and our agenda does not compete with the need to increase our membership rolls so that we may pay for salaries. Instead, we are free to focus on our commitment to the stewardship of our natural resources. 

If you feel the same, please contact the Governor and ask him to fund the Free Saltwater Registry. Regardless of what we've been told - this is something we can do. A letter has been written for you at the link that follows:

http://capwiz.com/njoutdooralliance/issues/alert/?alertid=24287511


Members of NJOA Conservation Foundation. 

Saltwater & Freshwater Angling Organizations 

Jersey Coast Angler Association 
Trout Unlimited 
NJ Beach Buggy Association 
Hudson River Fishermen's Association 
Reef Rescue 
Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association 
Jersey Coast Shark Anglers 
Beach Haven Marlin & Tuna Club 
Cape May Party and Charter Boat Association 
Hi-Mar Striper Club 
Fish Hawk's Saltwater Anglers Club 
Round Valley Trout Association 

Hunting & Trapping Organizations 

New Jersey State Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs 
United Bowhunters of NJ 
NJ Trappers Association 
National Wild Turkey Federation 
Quail Unlimited 
Ruffed Grouse Society 

Forestry Organizations 

New Jersey Forestry Association 
Society of American Foresters 

Animal Welfare Organizations 

National Animal Interest Alliance 

Diving Organizations 

NJ Council of Divers 

Conservation, Political, Environmental Stewardship Organizations 

New Jersey Outdoor Alliance



Anthony P. Mauro, Sr 

Chair 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 


Join the NJOA, "Help us to help you ensure your outdoor freedoms!"____


JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html 





Officers: Ed Markowski, Captain Pete Grimbilas, Jerry Natale, Len Wolgast, PhD., Anthony Mauro


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Hey pal, if you are an old enough jersey native, like me I remember when the politicians told us IF we let gambling into Atlantic City, we (NJ taxpayers) wouldn't have to worry about school funding..............ever! Well they lied about that, and if you think you can trust the government,.......just ask any Indian!!!! But then I live in SC now and eat Jersey Mike's grinders when I get a chance.


----------

